
Unito raises $10.5M to unify disparate enterprise apps and services - ronjouch
https://venturebeat.com/2020/01/22/unito-raises-10-5-million-to-unify-disparate-enterprise-apps-and-services/
======
marcbos
Hi folks, Marc here, founder of Unito. AMA!

~~~
fellars
Hi, can you compare your products to others in this space? Zapier, tray.io,
workato, etc

~~~
marcbos
Yup: Unito is built from the ground up to do two-way sync as opposed to
trigger+action. That makes a big difference when you're collaborating back and
forth in tools as we'll sync bidirectionally comments, attachments, assignees,
subtasks, and a bunch more.

Make sense?

